# Something Happen to Fchan?



## SkyKitsune (Feb 26, 2011)

I cant go to website, not just timing out, but I'm getting an error that the domain doesn't exist.


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh look, they forgot to pay their bills again.

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 26, 2011)

Bando said:


> Oh look, they forgot to pay their bills again.
> 
> And nothing of value was lost.


So much *THIIIIIIIIIIIIS.* They probably ran out of money in general (haha, wishful thinking, right?).


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2011)

Gaz said:


> So much *THIIIIIIIIIIIIS.* They probably ran out of money in general (haha, wishful thinking, right?).


 
:3
I wouldn't be surprised at all if that's what happened. If you can't pay the few dollars it costs to keep up a domain name, you're completely broke.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 26, 2011)

Out of all the awful sites out there, I keep forgetting this one even exists.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 26, 2011)

...Someone actually gives a shit about fchan? This is news to me.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 26, 2011)

Bando said:


> :3
> I wouldn't be surprised at all if that's what happened. If you can't pay the few dollars it costs to keep up a domain name, you're completely broke.


I agree. Let's just hope. :3c


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 26, 2011)

It's not like we don't have e621 and paws.ru and rule34 and ychan and fur affinity and pretty much the entire fucking internet.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 26, 2011)

Domains in .us cost $10-$20 a year, depending on the registrar and duration.



Kellie Gator said:


> It's not *like we don't have fchan* and e621 and paws.ru and rule34 and ychan and fur affinity and pretty much the entire fucking internet.


 
Apparently, we don't anymore.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2011)

How does such a site gets income then? Donations?

How does FA gets any income?

OP, it won't take a lot of time until you find a new source of.. whatever you watch in fchan. Wait, maybe someone will give fchan 10$ in order for them to reopen.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 26, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Domains in .us cost $10-$20 a year, depending on the registrar and duration.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, we don't anymore.


 I actually typed that?

god dammit, that's gotta be like the worst brainfart I've ever had. I feel so fucking stupid right now. :[


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 26, 2011)

I was going to give you the benifit of the doubt and say you meant "ychan"


----------



## Kibou (Feb 26, 2011)

Fchan is down?
Maybe use that time to find a partner, eliminating the need for Fchan


----------



## Flatline (Feb 26, 2011)

Good riddance.

Seriously, there a are a lot of fucking furry porn sites, I have no idea why would anyone freak out if one of them went down.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone know why its down?


----------



## Trance (Feb 26, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> How does such a site gets income then? Donations?
> 
> How does FA gets any income?
> 
> OP, it won't take a lot of time until you find a new source of.. whatever you watch in fchan. Wait, maybe someone will give fchan 10$ in order for them to reopen.


 FA gets money from donations and advertisments, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 26, 2011)

Fchan's a shit site. I'm not surprised it's fucking up.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 26, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> How does such a site gets income then? Donations?
> 
> How does FA gets any income?


Advertising probably.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2011)

Trance said:


> FA gets money from donations and advertisments, if I'm not mistaken.


 
Now that I notice the FAF advertisement are taken down..

Advertisement can explain, but as far as I know they don't bring a lot. If it's 10$ - 20$ a year, then you'll probably not need somebody to donate 100$ and say "I WUV FA 4EVER I'LL GIVE YOU 10% OF MY SALARY".


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Feb 26, 2011)

I got someone to look into it and apparently it's in 'serverhold' status.
http://www.flayrah.com/3453/fchanus-domain-name-curiously-unresolvable


----------



## Tycho (Feb 26, 2011)

I harbor no ill will towards Fchan, but... yeah, this is not going to make me weep or anything.  I used to talk to the crew there, they are (or were, been a while) mostly nice people.  And I doubt it's actually DEAD anyway.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 26, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> How does such a site gets income then? Donations?
> 
> How does FA gets any income?
> 
> OP, it won't take a lot of time until you find a new source of.. whatever you watch in fchan. Wait, maybe someone will give fchan 10$ in order for them to reopen.


 
Fchan had loads of ads, at least five splattered on every single page.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 26, 2011)

Furry webmasters and financial stability are like oil and water.


----------



## Ames (Feb 26, 2011)

HELL YES.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 26, 2011)

Fchan is terrible, and if it can't even afford to pay it's bills, it's being run badly as well.

I swear, I could make a far better site than Fchan or E621, keep artists less miffed at having their work stolen, and keep the damn thing online all the time. The only reason I am not, is because I don't want my name associated with what is essentially a furry drain, where all the dirt and scum end up sticking together in a mat, bonded to the drain itself by a thick layer of damp semen.


----------



## Beta Link (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh my god, I hope _so_ much that it's down permanently. Wishful thinking, I know, but still.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 26, 2011)

Beta Link said:


> Oh my god, I hope _so_ much that it's down permanently.


 
Why, exactly? Just wondering.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2011)

Better have all the fetishist furries in fchan rather in FA or FAF.

It's kind of like jail - you want criminals in a jail, if the jail is down, then they're escaping to towns again and spread chaos.

Fchan is good as a container.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 26, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Better have all the fetishist furries in fchan rather in FA or FAF.
> 
> It's kind of like jail - you want criminals in a jail, if the jail is down, then they're escaping to towns again and spread chaos.
> 
> Fchan is good as a container.



Welp....better prepare the riot gear. :V


----------



## Beta Link (Feb 26, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Why, exactly? Just wondering.


Because it's a horrible site. It and e621 make up what is essentially the ass crack of the fandom. At this point in time, the less porn we have in the fandom, the better.
I know it's not a popular opinion, and I expect that someone's going to complain about it, but I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Mint (Feb 26, 2011)

Beta Link said:


> Because it's a horrible site. It and e621 make up what is essentially the ass crack of the fandom. At this point in time, the less porn we have in the fandom, the better.
> I know it's not a popular opinion, and I expect that someone's going to complain about it, but I'm sticking to it.


 
Agreed.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Welp....better prepare the riot gear. :V


 Arm the masses. There's going to be a hell of an invasion from all the furfags flooding here looking for a new place to find porn.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Arm the masses. There's going to be a hell of an invasion from all the furfags flooding here looking for a new place to find porn.


 
Ychan.....E621...there's plenty to find your fix dude .


----------



## WarMocK (Feb 26, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Welp....better prepare the riot gear. :V


 ... sounds like a plan. 

*gets a big bunch of detour signs to redirect them to e621*


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 26, 2011)

I only really used fchan to find new artists to watch on the mainsite here anyway. I hardly feel like I've lost much.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 26, 2011)

Beta Link said:


> Because it's a horrible site. It and e621 make up what is essentially the ass crack of the fandom. At this point in time, the less porn we have in the fandom, the better.
> I know it's not a popular opinion, and I expect that someone's going to complain about it, but I'm sticking to it.


 Do you really have to be exclusive? I'm mostly a fetishist in this(I only follow certain artists and only sporadically), I don't see the problem. It's not like we're tainting the fandom just by existing.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 26, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> Do you really have to be exclusive? I'm mostly a fetishist in this(I only follow certain artists and only sporadically), I don't see the problem. It's not like we're tainting the fandom just by existing.


 
Not you again!

It does not taint the fandom- how can you spoil something as fucked up as furries? Some furries are not in it for the porn- myself being on that side, we would like a safe haven to call home that isn't invaded by every ungodly fetish out there.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 26, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Not you again!
> 
> It does not taint the fandom- how can you spoil something as fucked up as furries? Some furries are not in it for the porn- myself being on that side, we would like a safe haven to call home that isn't invaded by every ungodly fetish out there.


 I guess that makes sense, but there's no reason to be so opposed to the fetish side of the fandom.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2011)

Typing it in directly a week ago gave me that error, but googling it brought it up. Weird.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 26, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Why, exactly? Just wondering.


 
Probably accidentally clicked /ah/.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 26, 2011)

Beta Link said:


> Because it's a horrible site. It and e621 make up what is essentially the ass crack of the fandom. At this point in time, the less porn we have in the fandom, the better.


 
You're never going to kill off furry porn, and it's gonna end up somewhere.  You don't have to LIKE that fact - hell, I don't like it - but the sooner you accept that porn is not a tumor that can be excised from the ass of the fandom the better you'll feel about the whole thing.

You want to complain about furry sites that need to go away forever and ever? Try SoFurry.  Blecch.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Probably accidentally clicked /ah/.


 
That would do it, yeah.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Feb 26, 2011)

Never click on /ah/! While it has the benefit of you being able to watch things like 2 girls 1 cup and not be put off your food, it comes at a cost.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 26, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> I guess that makes sense, but there's no reason to be so opposed to the fetish side of the fandom.


 
Opposition only occurs when there are minors that frequent any given "safe site" and then the fetish ones come in and de sanctify it.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 26, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Opposition only occurs when there are minors that frequent any given "safe site" and then the fetish ones come in and de sanctify it.


 
um, you know you're not forced to go on those sites, right

edit: so wait, non-porn sites are sanctified? whut


----------



## Beta Link (Feb 26, 2011)

Tycho said:


> You're never going to kill off furry porn, and it's gonna end up somewhere.  You don't have to LIKE that fact - hell, I don't like it - but the sooner you accept that porn is not a tumor that can be excised from the ass of the fandom the better you'll feel about the whole thing.


I'm not saying we should purge the fandom of all porn, but there's got to be some sort of limit, dammit. Compare this to any other fandom; with the possible exception of the anime fandom, we've got more porn than anyone else. I'm sick of having to watch my step so carefully in the fandom, trying to avoid stumbling across it. I know there's no possible way we can actually get rid of the stuff, but it would be nice.



> You want to complain about furry sites that need to go away forever and ever? Try SoFurry.  Blecch.


SoFurry is horrible too, I'll give you that.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 26, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Better have all the fetishist furries in fchan rather in FA or FAF.
> 
> It's kind of like jail - you want criminals in a jail, if the jail is down, then they're escaping to towns again and spread chaos.
> 
> Fchan is good as a container.


 
Yes, FAF is a happy little town that doesn't have any chaos already.

:V isn't even needed.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 26, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Opposition only occurs when there are minors that frequent any given "safe site" and then the fetish ones come in and de sanctify it.


 Fur Affinity isn't exactly a "safe site" anyway. In fact, I can't think of any furry website/community that has no fetishists.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 26, 2011)

Look what I found.

http://fchan.hentaifor.me/


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 26, 2011)

Skift said:


> um, you know you're not forced to go on those sites, right
> 
> edit: so wait, non-porn sites are sanctified? whut


 
I was not saying anyone was forced to go to any site- I am saying there are some forums that cater to a younger dare I say innocent audience and the fetish furs that go there due to another site going down is what I was talking about.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Look what I found.
> 
> http://fchan.hentaifor.me/


 
Wow.  That is a horrible URL.  I feel sorry for Xenofur now.  Ouch.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I was not saying anyone was forced to go to any site- I am saying there are some forums that cater to a younger dare I say innocent audience and the fetish furs that go there due to another site going down is what I was talking about.


 
Are we talking about Fchan?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

Beta Link said:


> I'm not saying we should purge the fandom of all porn, but there's got to be some sort of limit, dammit. Compare this to any other fandom; with the possible exception of the anime fandom, we've got more porn than anyone else. I'm sick of having to watch my step so carefully in the fandom, trying to avoid stumbling across it.


 Have you tried turning on your mature filter


----------



## Beta Link (Feb 27, 2011)

> Have you tried turning on your mature filter


That would work just fine if FA was the only furry art site I've ever been on. Most furry art sites don't _have_ mature content filters.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2011)

Beta Link said:


> That would work just fine if FA was the only furry art site I've ever been on. Most furry art sites don't _have_ mature content filters.



Then don't go to them

PROBLEM SOLVED

like a fucking Baptist preacher walking into an adult novelty store and screaming "MY GOD THIS STUFF IS HORRIBLE".  No one's making you pick up a vibrator, preacher man.


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 27, 2011)

What? Fchan is down?!

I... oh woah... I've never felt so much apathy in my life.


----------



## Beta Link (Feb 27, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Then don't go to them
> 
> PROBLEM SOLVED
> 
> like a fucking Baptist preacher walking into an adult novelty store and screaming "MY GOD THIS STUFF IS HORRIBLE".  No one's making you pick up a vibrator, preacher man.


 
I don't understand why you're acting so angry, can't this just be a calm, civil debate? Why is it that furries get so viciously defensive when their precious porn is in question? I'm not going to debate with you if you're just going to get yourself into a frenzy and reduce your posts to name-calling. What's the point?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

Beta Link said:


> I don't understand why you're acting so angry, can't this just be a calm, civil debate? Why is it that furries get so viciously defensive when their precious porn is in question? I'm not going to debate with you if you're just going to get yourself into a frenzy and reduce your posts to name-calling. What's the point?



We're not angry. Or atleast I'm not. Neither of us have said anything particularly scathing yet

Also, neither of us have made any advances that could be construed as defensiveness over erotic material. Both of us are just telling you that it's not hard to avoid porn within the fandom. All that needs to be done is to not visit sites which pander to the distribution of pornography. For either of us to be rationally defensive about the subject, we would have to believe that your opinion of porn being bad (which is tangential to the point of focus within our discussion, that being how you could easily avoid such distressing matters) could actually hold enough sway to inconvenience our perusing of those works


----------



## Rouz (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Have you tried turning on your mature filter


I think its the fact that some sites lack filters ala fchan


----------



## Beta Link (Feb 27, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> We're not angry. Or atleast I'm not. Neither of us have said anything particularly scathing yet
> 
> Also, neither of us have made any advances that could be construed as defensiveness over erotic material. Both of us are just telling you that it's not hard to avoid porn within the fandom. All that needs to be done is to not visit sites which pander to the distribution of pornography. For either of us to be rationally defensive about the subject, we would have to believe that your opinion of porn being bad (which is tangential to the point of focus within our discussion, that being how you could easily avoid such distressing matters) could actually hold enough sway to inconvenience our perusing of those works


 You're not the one I was referring to. And I admit that "defensive" was a bad choice of word. But do you know of a _single_ well-populated furry art site that doesn't have copious amounts of porn, or else have a mature content filter switched on by default, aside from FurAffinity? Cause I don't. If you can show me one, then I withdraw my argument.

The problem is that porn is _everywhere_ in this fandom. It's difficult to just not go to furry porn sites, because all of them are. The only exception so far seems to be FA, because of the filter.


Edit: Also, read Tycho's post again. If that doesn't seem the least bit angry to you, then I don't know what to say.


----------



## Waffles (Feb 27, 2011)

Beta Link said:


> You're not the one I was referring to. And I admit that "defensive" was a bad choice of word. But do you know of a _single_ well-populated furry art site that doesn't have copious amounts of porn, or else have a mature content filter switched on by default, aside from FurAffinity? Cause I don't. If you can show me one, then I withdraw my argument.
> 
> The problem is that porn is _everywhere_ in this fandom. It's difficult to just not go to furry porn sites, because all of them are. The only exception so far seems to be FA, because of the filter.


 How hard is not NOT to type in "www.fchan.us"? SERIOUSLY?
just stick to FA, then.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 27, 2011)

DA definitely doesn't focus on porn, or on anthro, but there is still a large furry presence on the site.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 27, 2011)

4chan, pointless when it's not there, pointless when it's there.


----------



## Waffles (Feb 27, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> 4chan, pointless when it's not there, pointless when it's there.


 Except nobody's talking about 4chan.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 27, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Except nobody's talking about 4chan.


Then what's this Fchan?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 27, 2011)

It's a not-4chan

same principle kind of, different subject matter


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 27, 2011)

Fchan, a cradle of filth for pokephiles and sick fucks alike.


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't think I have ever seen so many furries in one place who are so against the idea of furry porn. 0_0;
This is weird, you guys are sick freaks!


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 28, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> I don't think I have ever seen so many furries in one place who are so against the idea of furry porn. 0_0;
> This is weird, you guys are sick freaks!


 
Next on the ol' to-do list: the "Wut?" button.

We're tired of being stigmatized worse than the porn industry itself, and *we* are the sick freaks for that?  Your priorities seem a bit misplaced to me.


----------



## Ben (Feb 28, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> I don't think I have ever seen so many furries in one place who are so against the idea of furry porn. 0_0;
> This is weird, you guys are sick freaks!


 
I'd say it's not so much that as the fact that FChan is incredibly over-moderated and terrible.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> I don't think I have ever seen so many furries in one place who are so against the idea of furry porn. 0_0;
> This is weird, you guys are sick freaks!


 There is nothing weird about not liking furry porn. In fact _liking_ furry porn is weird so I don't know where you're coming from.


----------



## Icky (Feb 28, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> I don't think I have ever seen so many furries in one place who are so against the idea of furry porn. 0_0;
> This is weird, you guys are sick freaks!


 yep

because liking a style of art = liking freaky fetish porn


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 28, 2011)

What makes it weird is the fact it's on the FAF. This place isn't like. . . Furcadia or the FPS. I mean this forum isn't what you would call a clean and 'happy' environment. Seeing this kind of attitude towards furry porn here is just surprising to me.

Concerning furry smutt, I know better than to try and justify it let alone defend it in any context. I'm just surprised to see that there aren't more users here that feel differently.


----------



## Icky (Feb 28, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> What makes it weird is the fact it's on the FAF. This place isn't like. . . Furcadia or the FPS. I mean this forum isn't what you would call a clean and 'happy' environment. Seeing this kind of attitude towards furry porn here is just surprising to me.
> 
> Concerning furry smutt, I know better than to try and justify it let alone defend it in any context. I'm just surprised to see that there aren't more users here that feel differently.


 
Actually, yeah, compared to most other sites FAF is pretty clean.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> What makes it weird is the fact it's on the FAF. This place isn't like. . . Furcadia or the FPS. I mean this forum isn't what you would call a clean and 'happy' environment. Seeing this kind of attitude towards furry porn here is just surprising to me.
> 
> Concerning furry smutt, I know better than to try and justify it let alone defend it in any context. I'm just surprised to see that there aren't more users here that feel differently.


 I think you're confusing clean with lovey dovey hugbox community. This place may not be (completely :V ) filled with asspats and happiness but that doesn't mean it's a sleazy place filled with smut.


----------



## BRN (Feb 28, 2011)

FAF is FurAffinity's antithesis. It's not like SFF, in which the entire population takes the time to come on and post what they do. This is the refuge from the apocalyptic deluge of smut that drowns the mainsite. Things stay on the frontpage for literal seconds at peak times, forced out of sight by a continual and uncontrollable stream of uploaded penis penis penis. The survivors of the storm seek shelter here from it, not to encourage it.

Problem is I'm one of those penis uploaders.


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 28, 2011)

SIX said:


> FAF is FurAffinity's antithesis. It's not like SFF, in which the entire population takes the time to come on and post what they do. This is the refuge from the apocalyptic deluge of smut that drowns the mainsite. Things stay on the frontpage for literal seconds at peak times, forced out of sight by a continual and uncontrollable stream of uploaded penis penis penis. The survivors of the storm seek shelter here from it, not to encourage it.
> 
> Problem is I'm one of those penis uploaders.


 
That's why I was surprised. Furaffinity is full of penii in itself. >.<


----------



## Icky (Feb 28, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> That's why I was surprised. Furaffinity is full of penii in itself. >.<


 
Did you not read what he said? He was talking about how FAF is not like FA in any way, so why the hell would you have been surprised about FAF not loving furry porn?


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 28, 2011)

Icky said:


> Did you not read what he said? He was talking about how FAF is not like FA in any way, so why the hell would you have been surprised about FAF not loving furry porn?


 
Because I'm rather new to this forum, and was ignorant of that fact up until he pointed it out.

This is a rather touchy subject isn't it?


----------



## Zoltea (Feb 28, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> Because I'm rather new to this forum, and was ignorant of that fact up until he pointed it out.
> 
> This is a rather touchy subject isn't it?


 
This is why they tell you to lurk.


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 28, 2011)

Zoltea said:


> This is why they tell you to lurk.


If only you knew the ratio of actual posting I do to reading, I'm sure you wouldn't have typed that.


----------



## SonderDrache (Feb 28, 2011)

You know, reading this thread, I've had such a good laugh. I forget how so hypocritical the furry community is at times. Yall talk about how fChan is such an evil site for being full of porn, and FA here is the gleaming light in the fetish dark of the furry community. Well tell you what, lets go look through recent submissions, and see how much of it is PORN. Sure, not all of it is porn, but please don't go thinking FA is the DeviantArt of the furry community, for it's really almost as bad as fchan when it comes to furry porn, if not worse at times. Hell, fChan got rid of cub porn LONG BEFORE FA did. When I check my submissions page, you know what I find daily? Porn. Lots and lots of porn. I don't watch artists for porn, I watch artists I like, yet somehow everyday there's more porn. Hell, a dildo company (Bad Dragon) has an account here! So please ladies and fellow furfags, shut up about how evil fChan is, FA (nor really MOST other furry sites) is not really better. fChan has a clean section to, ye know? You can go to fChan and avoid porn, prolly more easily then you can avoid porn here. There, the porn is placed is specific sections, and easy to avoid. Here, an innocent search (a popularity search for "dragon" gives several porn pics as the tops results, so its kinda clear porn is VERY popular) can lead you to porn.

So to end this rant, please please PLEASE stfu about the evils of fChan when FA is just as full of porn, if not worse. Its easy to avoid stuff like scat and watersports on fChan (just avoid the /ah section!), yet unless its clearly marked in the title or thumbnail, no way to know on FA. I could click on a pic with the title "Dragons having fun" and bam, suddenly forced to view scat porn. So, yea, please stop being such hypocrites, thank you. <3


----------



## BRN (Feb 28, 2011)

SonderDrache said:


> You know, reading this thread, I've had such a good laugh. I forget how so hypocritical the furry community is at times. Yall talk about how fChan is such an evil site for being full of porn, and FA here is the gleaming light in the fetish dark of the furry community. Well tell you what, lets go look through recent submissions, and see how much of it is PORN. Sure, not all of it is porn, but please don't go thinking FA is the DeviantArt of the furry community, for it's really almost as bad as fchan when it comes to furry porn, if not worse at times. Hell, fChan got rid of cub porn LONG BEFORE FA did. When I check my submissions page, you know what I find daily? Porn. Lots and lots of porn. I don't watch artists for porn, I watch artists I like, yet somehow everyday there's more porn. Hell, a dildo company (Bad Dragon) has an account here! So please ladies and fellow furfags, shut up about how evil fChan is, FA (nor really MOST other furry sites) is not really better. fChan has a clean section to, ye know? You can go to fChan and avoid porn, prolly more easily then you can avoid porn here. There, the porn is placed is specific sections, and easy to avoid. Here, an innocent search (a popularity search for "dragon" gives several porn pics as the tops results, so its kinda clear porn is VERY popular) can lead you to porn.
> 
> So to end this rant, please please PLEASE stfu about the evils of fChan when FA is just as full of porn, if not worse. Its easy to avoid stuff like scat and watersports on fChan (just avoid the /ah section!), yet unless its clearly marked in the title or thumbnail, no way to know on FA. I could click on a pic with the title "Dragons having fun" and bam, suddenly forced to view scat porn. So, yea, please stop being such hypocrites, thank you. <3



So, you agree with everyone in this thread, and are insulting them for an opinion they don't have?


----------



## ThisisGabe (Feb 28, 2011)

I personally am disappointed that it disappeared. I checked it daily and it's probably my favorite of the furry fap sites. 

It's easier to navigate then the others, it consistently has a thread of my personal interests (rule34, transformation, feral, zoo, pokemon), it's the only website that offers easy to access rule 34 with actual quality control, and it has the glorious "no text" function, best for us visual "learners."

So I'm guessing, like most furry fap sites, it will be back up next month with some overly complex explanation in regard to inept, lazy unmotivated admins being replaced with happy, fappy, fchan-fans, computer-geeks-turned-admins. 

It will be hard to get through the week without quality-controlled rule 34 porn, although considering the people in Libya go through the week without freedom of speech ...I don't have a lot to complain about.


----------



## Flatline (Feb 28, 2011)

SonderDrache said:


> You know, reading this thread, I've had such a good laugh. I forget how so hypocritical the furry community is at times. Yall talk about how fChan is such an evil site for being full of porn, and FA here is the gleaming light in the fetish dark of the furry community. Well tell you what, lets go look through recent submissions, and see how much of it is PORN. Sure, not all of it is porn, but please don't go thinking FA is the DeviantArt of the furry community, for it's really almost as bad as fchan when it comes to furry porn, if not worse at times. Hell, fChan got rid of cub porn LONG BEFORE FA did. When I check my submissions page, you know what I find daily? Porn. Lots and lots of porn. I don't watch artists for porn, I watch artists I like, yet somehow everyday there's more porn. Hell, a dildo company (Bad Dragon) has an account here! So please ladies and fellow furfags, shut up about how evil fChan is, FA (nor really MOST other furry sites) is not really better. fChan has a clean section to, ye know? You can go to fChan and avoid porn, prolly more easily then you can avoid porn here. There, the porn is placed is specific sections, and easy to avoid. Here, an innocent search (a popularity search for "dragon" gives several porn pics as the tops results, so its kinda clear porn is VERY popular) can lead you to porn.
> 
> So to end this rant, please please PLEASE stfu about the evils of fChan when FA is just as full of porn, if not worse. Its easy to avoid stuff like scat and watersports on fChan (just avoid the /ah section!), yet unless its clearly marked in the title or thumbnail, no way to know on FA. I could click on a pic with the title "Dragons having fun" and bam, suddenly forced to view scat porn. So, yea, please stop being such hypocrites, thank you. <3



Everyone knows this, thank you. FA is almost as bad as Fchan, but at least it has a mature filter. Not like that prevents you from seeing the "tame" fetish art. 
And don't forget about the fucktards who can't use the god damn mature tags. And if I point that out, they reply to me AFTER they mark the submission as mature. The lack of common sense in the fandom is scary.

Anyway, I don't really see who worships FA here. Also, DeviantArt is also full of porn from what I've heard.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 28, 2011)

DELICIOUS.



SonderDrache said:


> You know, reading this thread, I've had such a good laugh. I forget how so hypocritical the furry community is at times.



News flash, this is FAF, affiliated but separate entity from FA. And we hate everything.



> Yall talk about how fChan is such an evil site for being full of porn, and FA here is the gleaming light in the fetish dark of the furry community. Well tell you what, lets go look through recent submissions, and see how much of it is PORN. Sure, not all of it is porn, but please don't go thinking FA is the DeviantArt of the furry community, for it's really almost as bad as fchan when it comes to furry porn, if not worse at times.



IIRC, the break up of submissions is something like 3:1, with the porn being the lesser part. Also, who the fuck wants to be DA?



> Hell, fChan got rid of cub porn LONG BEFORE FA did. When I check my submissions page, you know what I find daily? Porn. Lots and lots of porn. I don't watch artists for porn, I watch artists I like, yet somehow everyday there's more porn. Hell, a dildo company (Bad Dragon) has an account here! So please ladies and fellow furfags, shut up about how evil fChan is, FA (nor really MOST other furry sites) is not really better.



So you like porn artists. Gotcha.



> fChan has a clean section to, ye know? You can go to fChan and avoid porn, prolly more easily then you can avoid porn here. There, the porn is placed is specific sections, and easy to avoid. Here, an innocent search (a popularity search for "dragon" gives several porn pics as the tops results, so its kinda clear porn is VERY popular) can lead you to porn.



/filters



> So to end this rant, please please PLEASE stfu about the evils of fChan when FA is just as full of porn, if not worse. Its easy to avoid stuff like scat and watersports on fChan (just avoid the /ah section!), yet unless its clearly marked in the title or thumbnail, no way to know on FA. I could click on a pic with the title "Dragons having fun" and bam, suddenly forced to view scat porn. So, yea, please stop being such hypocrites, thank you. <3


 
Cya! We appreciate your sentiments.


----------



## SonderDrache (Feb 28, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> Anyway, I don't really see who worships FA here. Also, DeviantArt is also full of porn from what I've heard.


 
Of course DA is. Any art site that allows mature art will have porn, this is the nature of the internet. But through out this thread I've heard so many put down fChan as this horrible site, the disease ridden whore of furry art sites. I'm just saying FA is no better. FA is full of porn also, some worse than fChan, and while there is a filter, anyone can make an account to view it. 

Heh, Xenke, first off while FAF may technically be a separate entity, in all other means its not. You share the name, there's a prominent link to FAF on every page of FA, so that's stupid to say yall are separate. Also, furries hate and complain about everything, so you have me there.
Also, last I checked, DA is at least a semi-respectable art site. Many artists will post work there, many artists who are successful (though they may not be a huge, household name, they do make a living from art). FA? Yea, there are some big furry artists, but its so much more niche. So yea, who the fuck wants to be a very well known art site with many professional, successful artists who actually can and do have their art shown in galleries, who have worked on games, movies, and other forms on entertainment. No, lets me a niche art site who's half filled with porn, and who's popularity searches consistently lead to porn, more porn, and even more porn. 

Also, yea, there are filters. But you have to go and set those up. If you don't, you can easily come across some disturbing, disgusting crap. On fChan, all the trash porn is stuffed away neatly into one little area, not strewn across the site where anyone with an account can see it. Also, I find it amusing Xenke you passed over my comment on cub porn, a subject so volatile that a disgusting porn site like fChan got rid of it before a respectable art site like FA did. 

Im simply saying here that people shouldn't be bashing fChan, for FA is just as bad about porn. Its a furry thing, we love our porn and our fetishes.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 28, 2011)

SonderDrache said:


> Also, I find it amusing Xenke you passed over my comment on cub porn, a subject so volatile that a disgusting porn site like fChan got rid of it before a respectable art site like FA did.


 
Hey, if they did, more power to them. Still don't like the site though, the format is horrible.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 28, 2011)

Xenke said:


> DELICIOUS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry but you're horrendous at arguing. Other than "filters" all you did was insult him a bit and tell him to leave.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 28, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> Sorry but you're horrendous at arguing. Other than "filters" all you did was insult him a bit and tell him to leave.


 
I didn't say I was good at it. In fact, you've described my intentions. What. :I

I'm not going to waste energy arguing over furries sites and how they all suck.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 28, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Welp....better prepare the riot gear. :V



Pepper spray powerful enough? Or we need shotguns? I mean stunguns <_<
 âŒ_âŒ Your right, Shotguns.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 28, 2011)

Beta Link said:


> I don't understand why you're acting so angry, can't this just be a calm, civil debate?


 
I'm not acting angry, I'm just pointing out that you're basically sticking your tongue into a light bulb socket and then whining when it zaps you as if it had no business doing so.

And name-calling? "Preacher" constitutes name-calling?


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 28, 2011)

What happens to fchan? Simple! It existed!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 28, 2011)

e621 is better.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> e621 is better.


 redtube is better.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 28, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> redtube is better.


 
No.


----------



## israfur (Feb 28, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> e621 is better.


 
Hells yeah!


----------



## RedReynart (Mar 2, 2011)

The one good thing that Fchan has that I like is that its an art dump where you can reqest, lets say Kangaroos. And you then get all the other perverts on the web to dump into that thread. Its good for when you are looking for something in particular. For we all know here on FA 95% of all artists don't tag their shit. 

And on e621 they don't know how to tag worth shit either. Seriouly! a Sugar glider is not a Leamur!!

Again a reason why I like fchan, but like all other sites on the web they have alot of problems and are mad with power. Yet they can't even stop a troll attack with in their site.. u.u you never can get what you want, especially online.


----------



## Ralathar (Mar 2, 2011)

See the problem is that there are so many valid opinions.  Everyone has the right to their view and their way of seeing things.  Unfortunately that means that views CLASH.  Everyone seeks their own agenda and bitter struggles and debates begin.  We need to be a bit more flexible.  The furry fandom is worse in the porn regard because we are one of the most diverse and flexible fandoms out there.  We also have a higher number of LGBT (Lesbian, Gay, Bi, Transexual) members.  Thus we are overall much more laid back and much more comfortable with our sexuality.

However think of some things:
1.  As Freud said "The only abnormal sexuality is the lack of one."  (Think the internet and all mass media proves this one, music videos included.)
2.  Judging by the regulation and deregulation of porn in Japan, porn gives folks a useful outlet and if it is limited people WILL adapt.
3.  As to #2, rape crimes were higher in Japan when porn and specifically rape porn were limited much more.
4.  Fchan has a "mature entry" splash page, which is sufficient.  NOTHING can stop youngsters from finding porn, they WILL find ways around any limits.  How do you think they ended up at Fchan in the first place?
5.  Really, if you don't like it, don't go there.  Vote with your lack of interest.  Don't exclude others or demean them for having non-hurtful views and opinions.
6.  Browse the clean sections there.  Believe it or not there is a large amount of very good artwork there.
7.  Don't blame sites like Fchan for giving furries a bad name.  Blame societies "I like it and want more of it but it's taboo" view on sexuality.  Specifically on sexuality that differs from our own or the normal, whichever applies most for the person.
8.  One heckuva first post eh?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 2, 2011)

IBrokeTheSun said:


> Sorry but you're horrendous at arguing. Other than "filters" all you did was insult him a bit and tell him to leave.



What else should he have responded to it with besides "if you don't like porn, you can either turn on a filter or leave"

It's like you're expecting him to pull 2 million facts out of his ass when all that's required is a simple sentence rebuttal.

He didn't even make an insult :V

(It's funny how you accused him of making a borderline add hominem attack, and then went on to make one against him)


----------



## choochoobracket (Mar 3, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> I personally am disappointed that it disappeared. I checked it daily and it's probably my favorite of the furry fap sites.
> 
> It's easier to navigate then the others, it consistently has a thread of my personal interests (rule34, transformation, feral, zoo, pokemon), it's the only website that offers easy to access rule 34 with actual quality control, and it has the glorious "no text" function, best for us visual "learners."
> 
> ...


Strongly agree!

Also just ooc what is stopping anyone from running a popular no-porn furry art community?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 3, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> No.


 


israfur said:


> Hells yeah!


 I must be the only one here who thinks actual human beings are attractive. :|


----------



## Riavis (Mar 3, 2011)

I find furry porn a bit disturbing. Human beings for my fappings, please.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 3, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I must be the only one here who thinks actual human beings are attractive. :|


 
No, not really.  But I prefer to sexually objectify a drawing/fictional character rather than sexually objectify a person.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> No, not really.  But I prefer to sexually objectify a drawing/fictional character rather than sexually objectify a person.


 I just generally find it more attractive because it's real. I'm not going to go all high and mighty and pretend that I've never looked at furry stuff though.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh nevermind! It's back up, just in a different locale: http://fchan.hentaifor.me

"As of 2 March 2011, the board has been generally inaccessible for several days due to issues with their DNS registrar's configuration. The site can be temporarily accessed at http://fchan.hentaifor.me/"
- Wikifur of fchan


----------



## Mentova (Mar 3, 2011)

ThisisGabe said:


> Oh nevermind! It's back up, just in a different locale: http://fchan.hentaifor.me
> 
> "As of 2 March 2011, the board has been generally inaccessible for several days due to issues with their DNS registrar's configuration. The site can be temporarily accessed at http://fchan.hentaifor.me/"
> - *Wikifur* of fchan


 hahahaha wikifur.

Quick someone make me a wikifur article. :V


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 3, 2011)

choochoobracket said:


> Also just ooc what is stopping anyone from running a popular no-porn furry art community?


 
Yerf's fried hard drives.  (Yeah, I know SCFA/Yerf is ArtSpots now.)


----------



## Kayla (Mar 4, 2011)

Fchan is garbage anyway.


----------

